# When to record again



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I think the 28 days since the episode was in the now playing list needs some flexibility. I actually don't mind recording an episode again but I wanted to increase that time from 28 days to say 3 months. This will give me time to forget some of the dialogue etc...

Also, in a situaion like mine I would currently like to temporarily reduce that time to 0 days without turning on the all episodes which can give you several copies of the same episode.

My situation, I was saving MASH and Sienfeld episodes on my drive so I could watch them whenever I want. I was recording in High Quality which takes up tons of space so I deleted all of episodes and am redoing them in basic quality.

The problem is most of the shows were in the now playing list less than 28 days ago so are not recording.

It would sure be nice to be able to adjust that time;

1. collectively but also 
2. per season pass or wish list entry.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yep, I've not liked it when repeats show up and we've already seen them and don't need them recorded again!


----------



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

I too wouldn't mind if the 28 day period were lengthened. :up: 

However, I suspect that there are a multiplicity of reasons why they don't want to keep records of recording history for more than a month.


----------

